

Is an App the new Resume? - kanny96
http://www.fastcompany.com/1752283/is-an-ipad-app-the-new-resume

======
mikecane
Hm. Let me remind everyone of a recent link here on HN:
[http://www.mobileinc.co.uk/2011/04/inspired-use-of-qr-
code-o...](http://www.mobileinc.co.uk/2011/04/inspired-use-of-qr-code-on-cv/)

